# Help with outdoor portrait lighting



## GarrettAnderson (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been doing a lot of photography with outdoor portraits. Actually just started my own side job doing that with people around town.

My question is, what is the next best thing to enhance portrait lighting for outdoors? Ive read a diffuser? 

Currently, my set up is this.

Nikon D40
Slaves [not sure if this is the right term.] (makes the flash go off when i snap the pic]
10.5mm
18-55mm
55-200mm VR
nikon Sb-24 flash


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 23, 2010)

an umbrella or a softbox would definitely enhance your images. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgL_vV2XtB0&feature=related]YouTube - Portrait session outdoors with off camera flash[/ame]


----------



## GarrettAnderson (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice video.

Any type you would recommend? brand-wise


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 23, 2010)

personally, makes no difference. Just preset your WB and have a blast.


----------



## GarrettAnderson (Apr 23, 2010)

So the soft box just clamps right onto the flash eh?


----------



## GarrettAnderson (Apr 23, 2010)

and would you say this is what i was looking for?

NEW24"x36"LARGE PRO PHOTO LIGHT SOFTBOX SOFT BOX + RING - eBay (item 330425646626 end time Apr-26-10 16:00:26 PDT)


----------



## j-digg (Apr 24, 2010)

Id say check out reflectors...wow they can really enhance images, and theyre relatively cheap too.. You can get 5 in 1s that include black, white, silver, gold and a diffuser as well.. you may need someone to help you place and hold it for you though, but not in all cases.


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 24, 2010)

All images came from B&H site
Smith-Victor | White Translucent Umbrella 45" | 670138





*+*
something like this Photek | Shoe Mount Umbrella Adapter | SMA-1000 | B&H Photo Video to mount the flash on with umbrella. Plus you got the slave units already.






placed on the lightstand, here's a small & cheap one Impact | Light Stand - Black, 6' | 2205 | B&H Photo Video





Doesn't necessarily have to be this setup, you can use reflective umbrella, or a softbox *but* you get the idea.


----------



## kami (Apr 24, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> an umbrella or a softbox would definitely enhance your images. YouTube - Portrait session outdoors with off camera flash


 
I think he has him umbrella on backwards.


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 24, 2010)

> > Originally Posted by *IgsEMT*
> >
> >
> > _an umbrella or a  softbox would definitely enhance your images. YouTube - Portrait session outdoors with off camera  flash_
> ...


I didn't really see it. I just put it into the search


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2010)

GarrettAnderson said:


> and would you say this is what i was looking for?
> 
> NEW24"x36"LARGE PRO PHOTO LIGHT SOFTBOX SOFT BOX + RING - eBay (item 330425646626 end time Apr-26-10 16:00:26 PDT)


 
That can't be easily used with speedlight without some jury rigging. It's for use with studio strobes and is basically a CPoS.

Check out the Westcott Apollo series.

Westcott | Apollo Speedlight Set | 2202 | B&H Photo Video


----------



## table1349 (Apr 24, 2010)

GarrettAnderson said:


> So the soft box just clamps right onto the flash eh?


 
No it is attached to a light stand on a bracket that the flash head also attaches to like this.  [ame=http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-Photo-Speedlite-Softbox-L-Bracket/dp/B003C0ZG2W]Amazon.com: CowboyStudio Photo / Video 24" Large Speedlite Flash Softbox with L-Bracket, Shoe Mount & Carry Case: Camera & Photo[/ame]


----------



## table1349 (Apr 24, 2010)

KmH said:


> GarrettAnderson said:
> 
> 
> > and would you say this is what i was looking for?
> ...



Actually it's quite easy.  All you need is a speed ring bracket adapter.  A 24 X 36 softbox is one of my favorite portables when using flash units.  

This is on of my favorite portable stands to use.  It will support an umbrella/softbox and flash unit as a vertical flash stand or it can be used to hold reflectors, hair lights on the boom arm or to hold a diffuser.  [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Bogen-Manfrotto-Convertible-Stand-Black/dp/B00009XV2N]Amazon.com: Bogen - Manfrotto Convertible Boom/Stand 420 - Black: Camera & Photo[/ame]

Also good to have would be a few sand bags to hold the stands down.


----------



## GarrettAnderson (Apr 24, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> GarrettAnderson said:
> 
> 
> > So the soft box just clamps right onto the flash eh?
> ...



This may be my next photography equipment purchase.
I will need a flash stand with this item wont I? 
any flash stands for less than 50 dollars out there that are legit?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 24, 2010)

GarrettAnderson said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > GarrettAnderson said:
> ...



Most that I have seen are around $90.00 for the boom type.  You should be able to find some decent lightweight 8' stands for $50.00 and 10' stands for around $60.00 at any good photography shop.  

Here is one flash/softbox bracket.  Lastolite, Manufacturer of Softboxes and a Wide Range of Studio Equipment.  There are others out there as well or you could maker your own.  Here is some ideas from another fourm. Firing A Shoe Mount Flash In To A Standard Speed Ring: Solutions? - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## GarrettAnderson (Apr 24, 2010)

I appreciate everyone who has chimed in!


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Actually it's quite easy. All you need is a speed ring bracket adapter.


Cool. I entered "speed ring bracket adapter" on B&H's web site but no joy. 

Would you have a link?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 24, 2010)

KmH said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it's quite easy. All you need is a speed ring bracket adapter.
> ...



This one is from Photoflex. LiteDome XS for Shoe Mount Flashes

From B&H  http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...C_B222SM_Adjustable_Shoe_Mount_Connector.html


----------

